# Help finishing bread



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I have a problem with my bread machine and tech support isn't open today 

I've been baking my bread start to finish in the machine and great results. This morning, about an hour ago, I put in the ingredients for a 2lb loaf. My usual has been 1.5.  Something doesn't feel right with the timing. The machine hasn't done anything for a half hour, since after its initial kneading. I _seem_ to remember the indicator pointing to "rest", but the indicator is not to be found. The power is still on because the timer still reads: 3:18, but that dooesn't keep real time anyway. In other words, it doesn't tick down through the different cycles.

I don't know if I should wait it out in hopes it's just resting longer (without showing the indicator). I don't know if I should pull the dough out and try to finish it by hand... and where to start.... I was really hoping for some bread by late morning.  Another thing is I don't recall seeing the usual fog on the viewing window at all.

If I sit here and wait an hour and nothing is happening still, can I still finish that loaf myself?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 20, 2008)

You can certainly finish the loaf yourself--bread is very adaptable.  If I read your message right, the bread has been kneaded once, and has been resting.  You could just leave it in the machine until it doubles, take it out and punch it down, put it into bread pans and let it double again.  Then bake it.

If you want to let the machine do it, maybe just restart the machine?  The additional kneading won't hurt anything.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply sparrowgrass.

It looks doubled now, I think.....
I read through the maual and there is suppposed to be a power light on throughout the whole operation, but it isn't, so I think something caused the machine to turn off? I honestly don't ever recall seeing that light on anyway.
Maybe I'll press the power button again and see what happens, since kneading it again won't hurt anything. I was wondering that. I'm not sure what punching down is, so I'd just as soon the machine do the whole job, even if that means it will be rekneaded and risen more times than usual.
It also means I'm not going to have any toast with my eggs this morning


----------



## miniman (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Pacanis

Punching down or knocking back is just knocking some of the air out. You this after the first rise and then shape, allow the second rise and bake. It all helps develop the gluten strings and make the end result a lighter.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it started from the beginning. I guess I need to pay attention to that display more, butthat doesn't help me know what turned the dang thing off after the first knead.

OK, so it's kneading it again right now as I type this.  It's smaller, so I take it that it has been punched down.

Can I take it out now, shape it into a loaf or two (?), then let it rise again and bake?

What size pan(s), how long do I let it rise again, do I cover it, what temp and how long?
Sorry to be a PITB, but the machine has done all this for me before.  I guess it's time I learned though, since I would like to make my own buns some day. Do I wet my hands with water to keep it from sticking? That works for caulking......


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Awww heck. I'm just going to let the breadmachine do its thing. It's only bread....
And Breadman is getting a call tomorrow.  Something went screwy with the machine last week, too. When I plugged it in I got a screen I had never seen before.


----------



## miniman (Jan 20, 2008)

I know its too late but to answer your questions.

Yes it had been knocked back. You could 've put it into a 2 or preferably a 3lb loaf pan. Else make a free form loaf on a baking tray or cut and shape into rolls. Sprinkle with flour and cover, I use cling film (which ideally should be oiled (I don't tend to bother - the flour should stop in sticking)).

Uncover it before putting in the oven (I use gas mark 5/6). They should be ready after 30 - 45 minutes depends on size. The top of the loaf should be golden and if you tap it, it should sound hollow. Turn it out onto a rack to cool.

ray


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, Ray. Maybe next time. It's still in "rise" mode. I hope it comes out OK. My eggs didn't fill me up much without bread to go with them....

How do you know when it is done rising and can go in the oven? Can you let it sit too long and then it collapses, goes bad or something? Does rise time vary with the shape of the dough?

Sure wish I knew someone when I was growing up (or now) that baked bread other than in a machine. I guess I never figured I'd be making my own bread someday


----------



## miniman (Jan 20, 2008)

It will usually keep rising - but in all directions. If it is a tin, it goes to the top and up a bit then may droop over the lip slightly and will drop if you disturb it too much, like pulling stuck cling film off. Usually go by the rule about letting it double in size is a good guide.

It will be the sameish for all the sizes and shapes. I find smaller ones tend to rise a little faster.

Ray


----------

